# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποιηση

## Phatox

hallo again, εχει παθει κανεις σας αποπροσωποιηση?? 
Αν ναι, πως νιωθατε και πως το ξεπερασατε?? 

Tips about this shitty feeling?

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαιρετε, επαθα σε ανυποπτο χρονο -νομιζα πως δεν ημουν τοσο στρεσσαρισμενη πια- ενιωσα οτι τα αντικειμενα του δωματιου μου ηταν αγνωστα μια αταξια εσωτερικη, κενοτητα, παραλυση σαν αμνησια του σε ποιαν ανηκει αυτο το σωμα και μυαλο ? και αυτοματα θυμαμαι μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα βουτηξα αλμπουμ φωτογραφιων που ετυχε να εχω διπλα μου. Δεν ημουν στο κανονικο μου σπιτι ζουσα προσωρινα καπου λογω εργασιας. Το συζητησα μετα απο μηνες με τον γιατρο μου και μου ανεφερε πως ειναι φυσιολογικο για τα δεδομενα μου και οτι το αντιμετωπισα σωστα.

----------


## Phatox

> Χαιρετε, επαθα σε ανυποπτο χρονο -νομιζα πως δεν ημουν τοσο στρεσσαρισμενη πια- ενιωσα οτι τα αντικειμενα του δωματιου μου ηταν αγνωστα μια αταξια εσωτερικη, κενοτητα, παραλυση σαν αμνησια του σε ποιαν ανηκει αυτο το σωμα και μυαλο ? και αυτοματα θυμαμαι μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα βουτηξα αλμπουμ φωτογραφιων που ετυχε να εχω διπλα μου. Δεν ημουν στο κανονικο μου σπιτι ζουσα προσωρινα καπου λογω εργασιας. Το συζητησα μετα απο μηνες με τον γιατρο μου και μου ανεφερε πως ειναι φυσιολογικο για τα δεδομενα μου και οτι το αντιμετωπισα σωστα.


μμ ναι το'χω αυτο, ειχα αγχωδη διαταραχη με στοιχεια κρισης πανικου.. πλεον εχω ξεπερασει την διαταραχη. ο ψυχολογος, λεει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο! μμ αρχιδια μυδια λεω γω. ωστοσο στο προγραμμα που μου εδωσε μεσα εχει βαλεριανα υπαρχει περιπτωση να συμβαλλει αυτο το κωλοβοτανο στην αποπροσωποιηση? επισης πως το αντιμετωπισες?

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχω αλλαξει τον τροπο ζωης μου και αποφευγω οσο γινεται τις φοβερα στρεσσογονες συνθηκες. Οσο για την βαλεριανα που ειναι φυτικης προελευσης νομιζω προκειται για αγχολυτικο. Σημειωτεον ο συνδυασμος αγωγης με αλκοολ ειναι φοβερα επιζημιος. Θα σε συμβουλευα να κρατας ενα ημερολογιο συναισθηματων ή εντασεων και να τα αναφερεις στον θεραπευτη σου. :) Τελικα η αποπροσωποποιηση ή η αποπραγματοποιηση ειναι μια αμυνα του εγκκεφαλου στο στρες/ Φροντιζω να εχω ενα πολυ προσωπικο μου θετικου αισθηματος αντικειμενο ετσι ωστε να λειτουργει ως υπενθυμιση επαφης με την πραγματικοτητα. Θυμιζει λιγο Matrix ταινια η φαση αλλα οκ :cool:

----------


## Phatox

πες μου tips τι να κανω!! ωρες ωρες με χτυπαει η αποπροσωποιηση για τα καλα. το αγνοω οσο περισσοτερο μπορω αλλα παλι ρε παιδι μου αυτο εκει σαν μπαστακας επιμενει!

----------


## venom

Επειδη το εχω και εγω λεω μια φορα στην ψυχολογο μου οτι ημουν στο αστικο ενω ενοιωθα οτι δεν ειμαι... νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω αλλα εχω πληρη ελεγχο το τι λεω και τι κανω. Και μου λεει οταν το νοιωθεις να λες ειμαι αυτος, ειμαι εδω και γινεται αυτο. ( αναλογα την περιπτωση) να αποδεχομαι το τι γινεται δηλαδη γυρω μου... Bad feeling:(

----------


## Constantly curious

Προσωπικα πολλα tips δεν εχω - μια αντανακλαστικη κινηση ειναι η οποιαδηποτε Δραση... τυπου καθαριζω ασταματητα το σπιτι ... ριχνω πολυ κρυο νερο στο προσωπο μου... Οπως ανεφερε ο venom επαναλαμβανω ποια-που-τι κανω, περναει... και μετα μενει μια πικρια του οτι -παλι εμφανιστηκες εσυ ???

----------


## panagiwtis23

Με πιάνει συχνά.
Ξεχνάω που είμαι, ποιος είμαι σαν να με πήρε ο ύπνος και να ξύπνησα.
Ξεχνάω ποια άτομα έχω δίπλα μου, τα τελευταία λεπτά γενικά κάθε φορά διαφορετικά συμπτώματα...

Άλλη φορά είναι λες και βλέπω τον εαυτό μου σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής.

Δεν έχω τρόπο που το ξεπερνάω το μόνο που βοηθάει είναι μια αγωγή που μου πιάνει το άγχος μαζί με χάπια για μνήμη - συγκέντρωση :-)

----------


## venom

> Με πιάνει συχνά.
> Ξεχνάω που είμαι, ποιος είμαι σαν να με πήρε ο ύπνος και να ξύπνησα.
> Ξεχνάω ποια άτομα έχω δίπλα μου, τα τελευταία λεπτά γενικά κάθε φορά διαφορετικά συμπτώματα...
> 
> Άλλη φορά είναι λες και βλέπω τον εαυτό μου σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής.
> 
> Δεν έχω τρόπο που το ξεπερνάω το μόνο που βοηθάει είναι μια αγωγή που μου πιάνει το άγχος μαζί με χάπια για μνήμη - συγκέντρωση :-)


Η αγωγη σε βοηθαει στην αποπρωσοποποιηση;;;

----------


## panagiwtis23

Η αγωγή βοηθάει αρκετά...
Χωρίς αγωγή την πάθαινα πολύ πιο συχνά και πιο έντονα...

----------


## Constantly curious

Παναγιωτη, εχεις υποστηριξη απο τον ιατρο και το κοντινο σου περιβαλλον ?

----------


## Phatox

σ'εμενα ο ψυχολογος ειπε οτι πρεπει να κανω focus, σε βιβλιο που διαβασα, για να το ξεπερασω πρεπει να το ξεχναω mindfuck

----------


## [email protected]

Ρε παιδιά πως αντιμετώπιζουμε την αποπροσποίηση;; εγώ μέρα με τν μεε; το νιώθω να πεθαίνω από αυτό... Εχωω φτασει στο σημειο να μην μπορώ να κυκλοφορήσω έξω... Μόλις βγωω έξω τέλος.... Δν έχω αίσθηση τ χώρου.. Ενώ ξέρω π βρίσκομαι, βλέπω, μιλάω ξέρω ποια είμαι λες κ δν είμαι εκεί νιώθω.. Δν μπορω να το εξηγήσω αυτό το πράγμα.. Παίρνω μινιτραν για το άγχος και ήπια κατάθλιψη... Πφφφ.. Βοήθεια ρε παιδιά

----------


## peter84

καλησπέρα σας, είναι ένδειξη συσσωρευμένου άγχους που ξέσπασε μετά από μεγάλη περίοδο ακραίου στρες και εξάντλησε το νευρικό σύστημα . Εμένα μετά από μεγάλη περίοδο άγχους κ εξαντλημένου νευρικού συστήματος έκανα θεραπεία με reiki και η ξαφνική χαλάρωση μ έβγαλε όλη τη ψυχολογική κούραση κ εδώ κ ένα μήνα έχω αποπροσωποιηση….tip . να έχετε ήρεμη καθημερινότητα , να βάζετε vintage σέιρες που σας άρεσαν , να παίρνετε το πρωι τη βιταμίνη BRIGHT MIND της lanes κ βοηθάει στο νευρικό σύστημα , και να κάνετε οπωσδήποτε reiki για αποκατάσταση της ενέργειας σας . Βοηθάει απίστευτα . Οτι θέλετε ρωτήστε με

----------


## [email protected]

Έτσι μ λέει κ ο ψυχίατρος μου αλλά δν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι έχω τόσο άγχος.. Δν νιώθω ότι έχω τόσο αυτή την περίοδο γτ παίρνω μινιτραμ Χαπι.. Περασα μια δύσκολη φάση που έσκασαν όλα μαζί και έπαθα αγχωδεις διαταραχή και ήπια κατάθλιψη.. Στν αρχή όλου αυτού τ προβλήματος δν με έπιανε.. Ίσως επειδή έπαιρνα ζαναξ η Δν ξέρω.. Τώρα π με έπιασε το Χαπι λίγο μου έσκασε αυτό.. Έξω δν παω πουθενά.. Δν μπορώ.. Δν ξέρω π βρίσκομαι.. Παίρνω ταξί από το σπίτι και πάω στν δυουελια κ το ίδιο... Πηγαίνω με το ζόρι.. Δν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Μιλάω με τν γιατρό μ αλλά μ είπε οτι έχω συσωρευμενο άγχος και όταν θα πάω στο επομενο ραντεβού θα με δει κ ίσως αλλάξει χάπι.. Διαβάζω εδώ μέσα ότι δν υπάρχει φάρμακο για τν αποπροσωποίηση.. Κάμω κ ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά τπτ δν λεει να μ περασει αυτό.. Έχω γίνει μη λειτουργική στο έξω.. Ενώ θέλω να βγω έξω μια βόλτα δν μπορώ είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω βίωσει.. Το πάθαινα πολλά χρόνια κάπου 14 δν ήξερα όμως τι ήταν.. Μια με έπιανε μια με άφηνε.. Τώρα όμως έχει φτάσει το πικ του και δν διαχειρίζεται... Στα γράφω όλα μήπως κ. Δώσεις κουράγιο.. Νιώθω ζωντανή νεκρή.. Νιώθω ότι θέλω να ζήσω να περάσω όμορφα και αυτό δν με αφήνει..

----------

